# HELP! Coral in distress!



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I went away for the weekend for my brothers wedding, left my house (and my tanks) in the care of my 17 year old. came home to find my favites brain coral had been knocked off the rock work and was inverted in the sand. half of it is already dead and the other half isn't looking too good. can it be saved? I put it back were it was dosed aquavitro coral fuel and a healthy phyto feeding. I am not sure what else to do. 

http://www.aquariumforum.com/images...quariumforum.com/images/smilies/shiny-sad.jpg


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nothing else you can do.


----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was afraid of that. hopefully I can nurse it back to health and get it to start growing again. it is my favorite and I don't see them at my LFS too often.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Scottyb442 (Dec 30, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!
looks like the brain coral is gonna make it. after a couple days, almost a week, the 1/2 to 2/3 that is still alive is regaining color. the emerald crabs have picked the dead polyps clean. I guess the portion of skeletal remains will be a reminder of the importance of coral glue! *w3


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice. Glad to hear it!!


----------

